# Lost our beautiful Liberty yesterday, now our 5 month old puppy is depressed



## Libby & Zoey's Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday our beautiful 13-year old girl Liberty went to the Rainbow Bridge, now her little 5-month old sister Zoey is missing her bad. She keeps walking around crying and she barks at the ceiling thinking she might be upstairs. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Liberty, she was beautiful. 

I'm also sorry to hear Zoey is grieving, it's so sad to see them go through this. 

Has Zoey ever had play dates with other pups? This might help, although it might only be a temporary fix. 

A few years ago I had to send my Old guy to the Rainbow Bridge. My Roxy started withdrawing and became depressed after he passed. She's a former puppy mill momma and will always need to be with another dog. A few weeks after we said goodbye to him, I found a young Golden boy at my County Humane Society. We weren't ready for him, but for my Roxy's sake, I decided to go look at him. 

I ended up adopting him, he helped her and our hearts heal. 


I would suggest taking Zoey out for walks, or any other activity that is her favorite to get her out of the house, try to keep her occupied. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Liberty, I feel bad for you and little Zoey.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know this must be a very tough time for you, but I would try to give Zoey lots of attention to try to distract her for a while. She's going to be grieving with you, no one can prevent that, but at least you can try to take her mind off it. Maybe get her out of the house a bit.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! When we lost Trooper, Jack grieved along with us. They were together about 10 years. He would look for Trooper everywhere, upstairs and downstairs, in every room and every corner of the house and yard. Then he refused to do the routine property check as he used to do with Trooper every morning. We started going with him, taking him out for walks to meet other neighborhood dogs. It has helped but it did take some time. He was 11 years old at the time so getting a puppy was not the best idea. 
I would ask the breeder if any of Zoey's siblings are in the area and if she would contact them to see if they would be open for play times and many even pet sit for each-other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

I am so very sorry about Liberty!
I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html


----------



## Libby & Zoey's Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. We do have many dogs in the neighborhood that come over to play. My friend is taking Zoey & I to a outdoor country market this morning. I have thought about getting another puppy, but my family isn't ready yet. I know we made the right decision it's just so hard to see Zoey look so lost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*



Libby & Zoey's Mom said:


> Thank you. We do have many dogs in the neighborhood that come over to play. My friend is taking Zoey & I to a outdoor country market this morning. I have thought about getting another puppy, but my family isn't ready yet. I know we made the right decision it's just so hard to see Zoey look so lost.


I know you made the right decision for your sweet Liberty-it is always hard.
I'm sure that Zoey will love a new companion. It is so hard to see the one left behind hurting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zoey senses your loss and grief, I'm so sorry all of you are going through this. 
It's such a sad and difficult time for all. 

Be there for Zoey, she'll be there for you as well.


----------



## Libby & Zoey's Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

I just want to thank everyone for the kind comments. Yesterday when we knew we had to do this I came to this forum and read many posts. These posts were so comforting to me. I know we made the right decision for our girl, it just so hard to believe she's gone, but I know she's free now and running with the other dogs at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

When we lost our Rottie mix Pelkie to sudden bloat, Bonnie the lab was devastated. They had been together for 10 years.
Bonnie was struggling with cancer and on the up side. After Pelkie left, she died 6 months later.
Doc says it was the reoccurring cancer.
I think it was that, plus grief. She never bounced back from her friend's passing.

Your poor baby. I would try to do some new things with her. Maybe go to a new place, hike a new trail, discover a new park. Keep her distracted with other dogs if u can.
Only time will heal her heart. But fortunately the younger pups bounce back a little faster I think.
So very sorry for your loss of sweet Liberty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you and little Zoey, saying good bye to one of my dogs has always been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've been through it too many times, it never gets any easier regardless of how prepared you think you are. 

It rips your heart right out even though you know you're setting them free from their pain and suffering. It's the ultimate gift of love, one that is very selfless, but so very hard to do.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss; it's a terrible decision to have to make no matter how old they are. If they lived for ever it would be one day too short.

I'm sure it hurts doubly to see your pup grieving too, she doesn't understand. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. When we lost Emmy Gambler was very sad. I start having play dates with people in the neighborhood and that helped. We then got our sweet Gussee several months later. He is now a happy boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your Libby girl... When my Nitro passed, my Nash moped for months, it was heartbreaking,, he had never been apart from Nitro...so I wound up getting a pup, and Nash & Neeko were inseparable, but then Nash passed... Neeko mourned alot, crying at the door, laying in Nash bed, just moping.....I just had to do alot more with him to take his mind off losing his buddy....And my daughter has Neeko's brother Molson, she would bring him over more....that lasted a month or so, I was so worried he wouldnt come out of his depression, but he did...good luck....just quality time will help heal both of your hearts......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
When my boy passed in March, my other two boys were grieving and that is heartbreaking as well. It took them a while to start playing again, I think they still miss Toby. 
Give you baby extra loving and attention, he needs it now to help him. 

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your Liberty. So very sad to say good bye at any age. She was beautiful. When we lost our Maddie girl very suddenly our Echo mourned for weeks. It was a few weeks before she began to wag her tail again. It's hard to see them go through this. Lots of hugs for Zoey and take care of yourselves too.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Just give your little pup as much love and attention you can right now and she will get over it with time. It's always hard to loose someone we love.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss and that little Zoey is having such a hard time, it's so hard when they can't understand what's happened.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Liberty. You've definitely come to the right place on this forum, I don't know what we'd have done without it after losing our first golden. Poor little Zoey must be so confused, it's so hard to see them sad. I'm just going to echo what everyone else has suggested - keep her busy, lots of extra fuss and love, let her do the things she loves, and with time things will start to get better for her. It's also a great idea that others have said about letting her socialise with other dogs. I'm sure when the time is right for your family in the future another golden will help to heal both yours and Zoey's hearts. Sending hugs!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Liberty. Zoey is also grieving..she lost her sister, friend, and mama in Liberty. Time, love and attention will help Zoey feel better. So hard.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of beautiful Liberty. It's so hard, they grieve just like we do.


----------

